# NPN vs PNP



## jorgeroden (Feb 22, 2007)

Hay alguna forma de saber si un transistor es NPN o PNP si sólo se dispone de un simple polímetro.
Y saber qué terminales corresponden a la base, colector y emisor
Gracias


----------



## heli (Feb 22, 2007)

Si, esa pregunta me la hicieron a mí en una entrevista de trabajo!!!
Considera el transistor como como dos diodos, uno la unión EB, y otro la unión BC. Los diodos tienen en común la pata base del transistor.
Si el transistor es NPN la pata base corresponde al ánodo de los dos diodos. 
Si el transistor es PNP la pata base corresponde al cátodo de los dos diodos.
Para localizar la pata base se pone el tester en medida de diodos. Se conecta una pata al azar a la punta + del tester. Se conecta la punta - a otra pata, si da continuidad se dibuja en un papel un diodo con el ánodo en la pata donde está la punta + el cátodo en la pata donde esté la punta -. Se repite el proceso con todas las combinaciones de patas y polaridades de las puntas, dibujando los diodos resultantes en un papel.
El resultado será como este:





Las combinaciones de posición de puntas y polaridades son 6, pero se encuentra el tipo de transistor y cual es la pata base antes. La unión Base-Colector suele dar menos resistencia (técnicamente es caída de tensión) que la unión Base-Emisor, aunque es una diferencia muy pequeña, puede servir para distinguir Emisor de Colector.
 PD: Me dieron el trabajo!!! (No es broma, fué así...)


----------



## jorgeroden (Feb 22, 2007)

pues seguro que no se equivocaron al darte el trabajo.
gracias de nuevo Heli


----------

